# Snow at whiteface



## tjf67 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will list the numbers as they come in for snow fall at Whiteface Mountain.


Earler in the week we got 8 inches.


Last night 6-8 with above ten at the summit.

Summit open this weekend??  Threy have been making snow for most of the week on it.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nothing really since my last post.

Today it was weird. Kinda a misty rain and it was 22 degrees out.

The summit is open and sky and the W trail will be open this weekend.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 23, 2010)

Woke up this morning with 5 inches on the ground and still snowing.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the updates.  I'll be there on the 27th (or the 28th if wind is a problem) looking for the easier way down.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sky has opened.  Big Mountain Skiing in the East has begun.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 28, 2010)

We got five inches out of the storm.  Wind hold so far today.  Still gusting around 45mph.


----------



## VR17 (Dec 28, 2010)

12:30 pm still on wind hold. The 5 supposed inches from the big noreaster are "gone with the wind" as usual on W-face. The mountain has its own weather, you never know what you'll get until you arrive at the mountain.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 4, 2011)

The hill is starting to recover. The snowtribe has been out in full force. Went in the backcountry last night and it is not good.  Not much snow and a lot of ICE.  We are supposed to get a clipper tonight bringing in a couple inches and snow flakes in the forecast all week.   Backcountry should be ready to go again tomorrow night for the wed. night ski.

On a side note.  People who do not wear helmets are silly.  One of my closest friends got airlifted yesterday cause he went off the trail and hit his head on a rock.  Got a bunch of stitches and was released last night.  If he had a helmet on NONE of it would have happened.  I wonder what his co-pay is going to be for the Heli ride to burlintgton?  guessing a lot more than a helmet.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 4, 2011)

When do the trails off of Approach usually open?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2011)

talking to my buddy about switching it up next year, i think WF and the surrounding area might be a fun place for us to try.  wives dont' ski, kids don't ski every day so having a town with interesting things to do would be cool.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> talking to my buddy about switching it up next year, i think WF and the surrounding area might be a fun place for us to try.  wives dont' ski, kids don't ski every day so having a town with interesting things to do would be cool.



I really want to try some March/April skiing there. Check out their specials; $38 Wednesdays (bring coke.... and not the stuff from Columbia) and select Sundays for $35.... There is a $25 bunk in Keene with my name on it :beer:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 4, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> When do the trails off of Approach usually open?



Upper Mak and Upper Wilderness should see the guns  soon.  Empire has no snowmaking it is not open often. I have seen tracks down it this year, did not look fun.  If it looks ok hit it.  Upper Northway has been left alone the past couple of years. I think they r trying to figure out what to do with that trail, its a widowmaker.  

We only have a few more trails left to blow,  Look-out-below, lower sky, upper mak and wilderness.  That is about 14 days of good temps.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 5, 2011)

We received 2 inches overnight.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 7, 2011)

The hill got 9 this week.  Lower bc is skiing nice again.  The storm moved from a sweet spot around albany up to Gore.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 9, 2011)

2 inches Friday night 5 lat night.  Ill take it


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 9, 2011)

I like this thread, keep 'em coming...


----------



## gladerider (Jan 9, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> I like this thread, keep 'em coming...



+1 

will be there friday nite for the weekend. great to know the condition.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 10, 2011)

3 more last night.  

Glade should be coming online in the next couple of days.  I hope so I am guiding a tour on Sat.:roll:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 12, 2011)

3 at whiteface and snowing hard.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 12, 2011)

8 and still snowing


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 12, 2011)

up to ten and still snowing.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 13, 2011)

Total out of the storm. 17


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Total out of the storm. 17



did you get to ski it?


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am out of town in meetings.  Getting reports from buddies busting my balls.  Greek got 32?


----------



## gladerider (Jan 13, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Total out of the storm. 17



sweet. hope they leave some for me.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Snow being made on cloud and lookout.  Thats all we got. .  Skiing great.  No lift lines and lots of options.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 18, 2011)

just got back last nite from WF. The entire mt. is in a great condition. it was snowing fri, sat, sun. yesterday was the only sunny day. each morning started off at around -5 then climbed up to mid teens. lookout is awesome. don't go in the sugar valley glades. not ready yet. it looked so great and i've never been in it so i ducked the ropes yesterday morning. not enough pow yet. there are tree stumps and branchs under the snow that can trip you.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 18, 2011)

gladerider said:


> just got back last nite from WF. The entire mt. is in a great condition. it was snowing fri, sat, sun. yesterday was the only sunny day. each morning started off at around -5 then climbed up to mid teens. lookout is awesome. don't go in the sugar valley glades. not ready yet. it looked so great and i've never been in it so i ducked the ropes yesterday morning. not enough pow yet. there are tree stumps and branchs under the snow that can trip you.




Ha yeah those glades still need a lot of work.  If you ducked in off of approach those glades are in a lot better shape.  Still stuff watch out for but they has been in play for years and dont need as much coverage.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 19, 2011)

We got nothing out of this storm.  Little rain and then it started snowing this morning.  very little crust.

Down in Gore today.  They received about 6 inches net out of the storm


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 21, 2011)

5 more to the total.  Whiteface up to 105 for the year.  Thats good for us


----------



## gladerider (Jan 30, 2011)

tjf, where are you??? we need your updates. thanks dude...


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry dude.  We been getting a couple inches every other day.  Friday night we got 3 or 4.  Sat morning it was mint.     Opened up the high country glades.  They were pretty good Sat,Sunday they were beat up.  They have been having problems with the lifts lately.  6 and Lookout chair went down over the weekend.  Kids Campus has been off line since last Monday.  Hopefully they get them all fixed for the 10 inches we are expecting Tuesday/Wed.  
Most everything is skiing good.  

If we get a good one this week Hoyts High may open then we are 100%.


----------



## gladerider (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks for the update. here in the flatlands, we are expecting an ice storm for the tues/wed event, so i'd be interested in finding out what happens up there. one forecast is that WF gets 18 inches. crossing my fingers.....


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 2, 2011)

7 inches so far.  Supposed to snow till tomorrow morning.  10 degrees right now.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 2, 2011)

i think they were calling for 18 inches. so far so good.


----------



## j law (Feb 2, 2011)

Two questionss - I saw on the WF website that the summit quad is closed today!!!  Is that true?  Seems that tomorrow could be ideal!

And how long is the drive from Manhattan?  Anybody know?  Googlemaps (who I never trust) puts the 288 miles at 5 hours and 15 minutes.  I can't believe that is possible...


----------



## gladerider (Feb 2, 2011)

where in manhattan? i am from murray hill, nj. it takes me about 5 hours. for you, prolly the same depending on traffic.i can make it to albany in 2.5~3 hours. which is about the mid point. what was the google direction? google is pretty accurate, but it does not know the traffic. i'd avoid the tappanzee. if i were you, i'd take the gw bridge to 80W -> 17N -> 87N.


----------



## j law (Feb 2, 2011)

I live right by Union square.  I'm now thinking gore only because it looks like it's an hour closer and I have to be back in NYC by 8pm.  That's assuming that Gore doesn't get hit by sleet

thanks for the advice...


----------



## John W (Feb 2, 2011)

JLaw - that 5:15 is dead on with no traffic.  Because Whiteface is off of 87 about 20 mins.  With weather it can be 7 to 8 hours from midtown.  My crew did it once in 5:05.  But we left at 9pm and had no weather on the way up...  Took 9 hours to get back with sunday afternoon traffice.  Gore is a little closer but if whiteface has snow, its UNREAL!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 2, 2011)

John W said:


> JLaw - that 5:15 is dead on with no traffic.  Because Whiteface is off of 87 about 20 mins.  With weather it can be 7 to 8 hours from midtown.  My crew did it once in 5:05.  But we left at 9pm and had no weather on the way up...  Took 9 hours to get back with sunday afternoon traffice.  Gore is a little closer but if whiteface has snow, its UNREAL!



Yes. I agree. UNREAL!


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 2, 2011)

j law said:


> Two questionss - I saw on the WF website that the summit quad is closed today!!!  Is that true?  Seems that tomorrow could be ideal!
> 
> And how long is the drive from Manhattan?  Anybody know?  Googlemaps (who I never trust) puts the 288 miles at 5 hours and 15 minutes.  I can't believe that is possible...



It is closed but they are bringing people up in Cats.   Gore is 55 minutes less of a drive. 

I will be in line at 8:15 tomorrow.


----------



## John W (Feb 2, 2011)

And at 8:15 tomorrow I will be jealous of TjF67 and anyone else that is on a line for a lift!  I will be here in Midtown with the other grinder trying to work so I can make money to go skiing!


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 2, 2011)

John W said:


> And at 8:15 tomorrow I will be jealous of TjF67 and anyone else that is on a line for a lift!  I will be here in Midtown with the other grinder trying to work so I can make money to go skiing!



We have a full gondi lined up.  We dont get many powder days up here.  Will be back at work by one.


----------



## lerops (Feb 2, 2011)

j law said:


> Two questionss - I saw on the WF website that the summit quad is closed today!!!  Is that true?  Seems that tomorrow could be ideal!
> 
> And how long is the drive from Manhattan?  Anybody know?  Googlemaps (who I never trust) puts the 288 miles at 5 hours and 15 minutes.  I can't believe that is possible...



I get on 87 in 5 minutes from Spanish Harlem and I have done it in 4:50 hours, but we left at around 5am. No traffic at all, beautiful drive. I believe it is even doable in less, but with all the snow expenditures this year, the towns might be trying to balance budget; so I'd be careful. 

I don't trust Google Maps, for me they are usually off. I prefer Mapquest. Actually, the other week somebody on AZ recommended me to take Taconic for Catamount, which was Google's third option and Mapquest's close second. I did Taconic and the time worked out very close to MQ's. Don't know what Google is doing, but does not work for me. Maybe it is the time I leave, maybe something else.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 4, 2011)

lerops said:


> I get on 87 in 5 minutes from Spanish Harlem and I have done it in 4:50 hours, but we left at around 5am. No traffic at all, beautiful drive. I believe it is even doable in less, but with all the snow expenditures this year, the towns might be trying to balance budget; so I'd be careful.
> 
> I don't trust Google Maps, for me they are usually off. I prefer Mapquest. Actually, the other week somebody on AZ recommended me to take Taconic for Catamount, which was Google's third option and Mapquest's close second. I did Taconic and the time worked out very close to MQ's. Don't know what Google is doing, but does not work for me. Maybe it is the time I leave, maybe something else.



at 5am in the morning, yeah you prolly can even better 4.50. the 87 i was referring to is the leg after the suffern 287 junction. i normally leave after work around 5pm and usually on fridays. my friends do the same thing from the city and they religiously avoid the route you are taking, which is getting across the tappanzee. also, when you come off the thru way after albany, until you start getting into the mountains, i'd be careful not to speed too much. lately i have seen so many cops. bad economy pushes them to issue more tickets i guess.


----------



## j law (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.  I was able to make it up there in 5 hours (left at 2:45am) and got back in an amazing 4:45.

...though as mentioned above, there were a ton of cops along 87.

Snow was wind-blown and crusty at the top of the mountain but the tree's were nice (though there wasn't too much cover in places.

all in all, a good day


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 4, 2011)

I skied waste deep powder all morning yesterday.   You have to know how to ski the hill or you get skunked.


----------



## j law (Feb 4, 2011)

tjt - I wish I knew you to get a tour of the mountain yesterday.  It was my first time at WF and I was in the parking lot at 7:45.  I scoured the trail map with my plan but I just didn't know where I was going or where to find the best snow.

I followed some locals towards approach on my first run which was ok but the snow was a bit windblown and the bumps underneath were a bit hard and scratchy.  I laid the first set up tracks in the High country glades which was the highlight of my day.  As a treeskier, I figured I would focus on glades the rest of the day.

I wanted to hit the cloudspinner glades on my second run but they weren't open and I didn't want to duck a rope.  Since it was now 9am, I thought I would take the Lookout up and try the sugar valley gladse since they look HUGE on the map.  I was the second one on the Lookout chair and amped for the glades.... but they were closed again!  I was so dissapointed skiing the "roy" on Willmington when I knew there was powder to be found.

So then I figured I would take the Cat to the top.  Beautiful day to be up top but as you probably know, there was a thick crust up there.... the kind of crust that tears ACLs!  I had my only fall of the year when my left tip got caught and I flipped head over heels.  At this point I was bummed... 4 runs and very little powder.  Instead of going to the Gondola something told me to get on that little double by the midstation lodge. 

I figured that I hadn't skied Thruway or Parkway so i'd give them a try...  i just wish that's where I started my day!!!  Great, soft, fluffy powder... the kind we all dream about!  it was mostly tracked out at this point but there were some fresh tracks on the edge.

If I had any knowledge of WF, the wind patterns, I probably would have been there first thing.  Oh well, live an learn!


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 4, 2011)

j law said:


> tjt - I wish I knew you to get a tour of the mountain yesterday.  It was my first time at WF and I was in the parking lot at 7:45.  I scoured the trail map with my plan but I just didn't know where I was going or where to find the best snow.
> 
> I followed some locals towards approach on my first run which was ok but the snow was a bit windblown and the bumps underneath were a bit hard and scratchy.  I laid the first set up tracks in the High country glades which was the highlight of my day.  As a treeskier, I figured I would focus on glades the rest of the day.
> 
> ...




The snow was crusty first thing. Our whole group took a fall on essex our first run down.
I was in the gondi line @ 815. Would have let you tail around.  We dropped two after the first run cause they were not keeping up.  We ski with anyone as long as they keep up and r not dicks.
By 10 the snow softened up that had sun on it. Never took the cat up cause there was to much pow everywhere else


----------



## gladerider (Feb 6, 2011)

tjf how did wf fare this storm? was in mt snow today and it was getting sun, cloud, sleet, snow and rain. funky. i am hoping the face didn't get any rain.....


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 6, 2011)

10 inches heavy snow.  There was a frozen rain for abot 20 minutes sleet for an hour and then some more snoe.  It started around 4 amd by 7 we had 5 inches.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 7, 2011)

No Crust on the mountain yesterday it was all snow.  Hoyts High opened up!!!  Very special day at Whiteface.  Glades all filled in.  Empire had more coverage than i have ever seen.....and more snow on the way.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 7, 2011)

awesome. hope the temps hold down for a while.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 8, 2011)

5 inches last night.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 8, 2011)

gr8


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 19, 2011)

Five inches last night.  Conditions good till noon time.  Go windy and cold in the afternoon.   Hope we get some snow tonight.


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 20, 2011)

All the lifts spinning today.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 23, 2011)

just got back last nite from 4 days of skiing in WF. mountain is skiing great. some icy spots, but the crew is making a lot of snow everywhere


----------



## tjf67 (Feb 23, 2011)

gladerider said:


> just got back last nite from 4 days of skiing in WF. mountain is skiing great. some icy spots, but the crew is making a lot of snow everywhere



Thats good to hear.  They are calling for a decent amount of snow on Thursday night into Friday.  Wont be around going away for a week


----------



## SKidds (Feb 23, 2011)

Hoping the Thurs/Fri storm is decent.  We are headed up Sat am.  Depending on snow through Fri I may ski Sat.  Whole family will ski Sun.  But not for the fact that lift tickets are not valid for resale, I "might have" scored a sweet deal on eBay for 4 lift tickets and 4 lunches for Sun on ebay.   I think that auction might have ended for $76.


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 7, 2011)

30 inches so far but everything on windhold.


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 8, 2011)

The slides and Hoyts High are open.  

Don't know how long they will last gettem while you can.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> The slides and Hoyts High are open.
> 
> Don't know how long they will last gettem while you can.


 

Where are the pics?  You :dunce:


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 8, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> The slides and Hoyts High are open.
> 
> Don't know how long they will last gettem while you can.



Cool!  How is Empire still closed after 30" of snow and 220" on the season?  It's crazy that any normal (i.e., not trails like the Slides), natural snow trails are still closed at this point.


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 8, 2011)

kcyanks1 said:


> Cool!  How is Empire still closed after 30" of snow and 220" on the season?  It's crazy that any normal (i.e., not trails like the Slides), natural snow trails are still closed at this point.



The wind was blowing up empire yesterday at 60mph.  I skied it and it was not great.  Jumped into to the woods at the lft hand turn.    If it were my hill it would be open but thems the breaks.  When the trails are closed it is usually for a reason.  Everytime I poached this year I got done  and said YUP it was closed for a reason.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 8, 2011)

kcyanks1 said:


> Cool!  How is Empire still closed after 30" of snow and 220" on the season?  It's crazy that any normal (i.e., not trails like the Slides), natural snow trails are still closed at this point.





tjf67 said:


> The wind was blowing up empire yesterday at 60mph.  I skied it and it was not great.  Jumped into to the woods at the lft hand turn.    If it were my hill it would be open but thems the breaks.  When the trails are closed it is usually for a reason.  Everytime I poached this year I got done  and said YUP it was closed for a reason.



Thanks.  It's been years since I've skied Whiteface, but seems like they aren't liberal enough in opening trails.  While I've skied at Gore at lot less in recent years than the past, I found them to be like that.  Stowe too.  Sugarbush is great about opening obstacle courses where you have to follow the snow patches down the hill 

Surprising Empire got so windblown though given how narrow it is.  Generally narrow trails hold snow better.  Fun trail the one time I skied it.  I can imagine the woods around it being great though (never been in those).


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.skiinfo.co.uk/Snowreport-Snowfall-Last-seven-Days-6891-en.jhtml


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 10, 2011)

That math in that link isnt accurate, if you click on the "snow history", you notice they double-counted a bunch of places (i.e. they say Whiteface got 26 inches of snow, 2 days in a row)


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lake Placid lost about a foot of snow.  It has not rained today.  Them temp is in the 40's.  

Still two feet in the fields.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 11, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Lake Placid lost about a foot of snow.  It has not rained today.  Them temp is in the 40's.
> 
> Still two feet in the fields.



Thanx TJ -- hope we get some goods next week up there i 'd like to get me one of them $38 deals on a Wed .

Got a couple of friends who teach @ WF i need to see


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 12, 2011)

Coming up 31-Mar and skiing Fri--Sun. I'll ski over the dirt I don't care, just want one more shot at that place.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 12, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Thanx TJ -- hope we get some goods next week up there i 'd like to get me one of them $38 deals on a Wed .
> 
> Got a couple of friends who teach @ WF i need to see



When you gonna be there??? I'll be up 3/17-3/20


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 14, 2011)

Still lots of snow.  Slides are still in play when the weather warms up.  Campi you are going to get a shot at them


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Still lots of snow.  Slides are still in play when the weather warms up.  Campi you are going to get a shot at them



What are the chances of the slides being open March 26-27?  Son is competing in a race so I will be checking as much out as I can.  Any WF regulars want to play guide?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> When you gonna be there??? I'll be up 3/17-3/20



Camp : It really depends ON my back ---it's STILL sore as hell  from last week's insanity --- had to pass up tomorrow's trip to Tremblant  with the RED  group dammit ---  Just back from gym workout trying to get this sucker loosened up .

Mebbe just need to drink more


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 15, 2011)

4aprice said:


> What are the chances of the slides being open March 26-27?  Son is competing in a race so I will be checking as much out as I can.  Any WF regulars want to play guide?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I don't really do the guide thing.  I do have a fun time skiing and if you want make few runs that could be fun.  First chair spins @ 830 I will be in a yellow jacket with a name tag Tim on it.    Races usually start @ 1030.  Can probably get 7 runs in by then.  I boot up in the lodge so no worries.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 15, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Still lots of snow.  Slides are still in play when the weather warms up.  Campi you are going to get a shot at them



I dig it


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 21, 2011)

MUCHO snow up there


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2011)

Any update if the Slides will be open this coming weekend and are skiable?  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 22, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Any update if the Slides will be open this coming weekend and are skiable?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



There is plenty of snow in there.  They opened up Sunday for a couple of hours.  Depends on the temps.  There is certainly a chance.   Best thing to do is ski the Willie chair as soon as it opens.   Head over to the summit chair around 11:00 and ski that for a while.   you may get lucky and catch them open.  Never eat lunch you will miss them.

At the end of the day if it is warm hit Lookout below.  Its gets really good after the sun hits it all day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> There is plenty of snow in there.  They opened up Sunday for a couple of hours.  Depends on the temps.  There is certainly a chance.   Best thing to do is ski the Willie chair as soon as it opens.   Head over to the summit chair around 11:00 and ski that for a while.   you may get lucky and catch them open.  Never eat lunch you will miss them.
> 
> At the end of the day if it is warm hit Lookout below.  Its gets really good after the sun hits it all day.



How are the conditions there in general lately, good firm snow or is it pretty icy?  Any bare spots yet or is the base still going strong?


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 22, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> How are the conditions there in general lately, good firm snow or is it pretty icy?  Any bare spots yet or is the base still going strong?



There r always bare spots.  The snow was corning up Sunday.   You r skiing down frozen waterfalls in spots.  Its slide skiing.  Its not that hard


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just saw a video from the 23rd in the slides.   Probably six inches of powder in there.  My bet is they r open both days for a while.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 28, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Just saw a video from the 23rd in the slides.   Probably six inches of powder in there.  My bet is they r open both days for a while.



They weren't open this past weekend.  Or at least on any of my trips to the summit.  Whiteface was also living up to its nickname (particularly Sunday PM) but I had a good time anyway.  Plenty of snow up on top.  Kinda surprised they are going to close 4/10 but in thier defense there were very few people there this weekend.  They would seem to have a pretty good set up for late season skiing with down loading on the quad. (if that's possible) and skiing off the summit.  Cannon in NH has a similar set up but will also be closing.  The downside of being run by the goverment.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 28, 2011)

4aprice said:


> They weren't open this past weekend.  Or at least on any of my trips to the summit.  Whiteface was also living up to its nickname (particularly Sunday PM) but I had a good time anyway.  Plenty of snow up on top.  Kinda surprised they are going to close 4/10 but in thier defense there were very few people there this weekend.  They would seem to have a pretty good set up for late season skiing with down loading on the quad. (if that's possible) and skiing off the summit.  Cannon in NH has a similar set up but will also be closing.  The downside of being run by the goverment.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I think most places were pretty firm on Sunday.  Sat was good but still a little firm.  

Some buddies went out to slide 5 on Sunday and said it was a mess.  Just frozen left over tracks.   It was dead Sunday cause of the weather.

They are going to close on the 10th and go weekend by weekend.  I am hoping they get to Easter but that is about as likely as seeing the Easter Bunny.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 28, 2011)

4aprice said:


> They weren't open this past weekend.  Or at least on any of my trips to the summit.  Whiteface was also living up to its nickname (particularly Sunday PM) but I had a good time anyway.  Plenty of snow up on top.  Kinda surprised they are going to close 4/10 but in thier defense there were very few people there this weekend.  They would seem to have a pretty good set up for late season skiing with down loading on the quad. (if that's possible) and skiing off the summit.  Cannon in NH has a similar set up but will also be closing.  The downside of being run by the goverment.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



x2, saturday was nice, sunday a little scratchy. damn too bad i didn't know you were up there, me and my son were up sat and sunday but i din't spend any time on the interwebz to line up any connections with folks this trip :sad: shoulda  taken camps advice and tried to hook up with the wf crowd but it was a spur of the moment kinda thing


----------



## SKidds (Mar 28, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> I think most places were pretty firm on Sunday.  Sat was good but still a little firm.
> 
> Some buddies went out to slide 5 on Sunday and said it was a mess.  Just frozen left over tracks.   It was dead Sunday cause of the weather.
> 
> They are going to close on the 10th and go weekend by weekend.  I am hoping they get to Easter but that is about as likely as seeing the Easter Bunny.


Booo, don't say that!  What makes you say that?  You think coverage will be gone by then, or they just won't push out that far because of lack of interest?  We hope to head up April 21, 22, 23 and hope we can get a day or two in (Fri and Sat - if they consider Fri as part of the weekend?).  Heck, I've skied the slides as late as April 20, and they do have a lot of snow up there this year, and it isn't getting all that warm yet.  The storm track for the next few weeks also could result in some additional snow given the cold air in place that isn't moving out all that quick.

Golf and skiing in the same trip would be nice.  When do the courses open up there?


----------



## SKidds (Mar 28, 2011)

4aprice said:


> They would seem to have a pretty good set up for late season skiing with down loading on the quad. (if that's possible) and skiing off the summit.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



When I've been up in April there is usually more trouble with the summit than there is down low, and not because there isn't a lot of snow in places on the summit.  However, the headwall on Skyward often loses snow, and even though the rest of the trail can be accessed other ways, it can lead to the trail being closed. Things do get mushy and wet down low, but coverage wasn't a problem the years I was there late.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 28, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> x2, saturday was nice, sunday a little scratchy. damn too bad i didn't know you were up there, me and my son were up sat and sunday but i din't spend any time on the interwebz to line up any connections with folks this trip :sad: shoulda  taken camps advice and tried to hook up with the wf crowd but it was a spur of the moment kinda thing



Oh man Gorganzola.  I would have loved your company as I was skiing mostly alone.(Son was in the races that were going on).  Was wearing my yellow jacket so you might not have been able to pick me out.  There was a nice set of bumps on the lower section of the summit lift to have fun in.  Ran into Andrec10 in the base lodge as his son was racing as well but didn't ski together.  We'll definately get together at Blue or CBK next year.  Sunday was mofo cold.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 4, 2011)

Two soft days at the hill this weekend.  Sat was softer than Sunday but both were just fun spring skiing.  There is a lot of snow on the hill. The woods are choked and every trail is skiable.  The slides did not open this weekend, which is horse crap. customers should let them know.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 4, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Two soft days at the hill this weekend.  Sat was softer than Sunday but both were just fun spring skiing.  There is a lot of snow on the hill. The woods are choked and every trail is skiable.  The slides did not open this weekend, which is horse crap. customers should let them know.



Why are all the glades (and a couple trails) marked closed on the website?  Mistake or they are actually closed?


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 4, 2011)

kcyanks1 said:


> Why are all the glades (and a couple trails) marked closed on the website?  Mistake or they are actually closed?




The Sugar Valley glades are closed.  From the top they look pretty good, and they are.  the trail is over a mile down  and by the time you get to the bottom there is no snow.  I saw tracks of people ducking it this weekend  they must have been surprised when they got down low.

All the other glades were open this weekend.  If they are closed today I am guessing its just because they don't have enough patrol to cover them.  Can not imagine there are more than 100 people out today.  This time of the year you can duck just about anything and not have a problem.   

Empire was closed all weekend, keeps the riff raff out.  Hoyts was closed, very thin cover as most of the trail baked away.  where it did have snow there was a ton of it.  The slides were closed.  I think whoever is in charge of openeing them should be re interviewed for the job next year.  They also were skiing pretty good from what I hear


----------



## SKidds (Apr 5, 2011)

So, they've already committed to opening Friday 4/15 thru Sunday 4/17.  Think they will make it through Easter weekend?  Hoping to ski Friday 4/22 and Saturday 4/23.  How's the headwall on Skyward holding up?


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 5, 2011)

Weather permitting.  I dont know if they will go to the 22nd.  I hope so but my gut sais no


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 5, 2011)

As of Sunday there was nothing sticking through on the headwall.  By the weekend I think it will be a little harder getting in.


----------



## SKidds (Apr 5, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Weather permitting.  I dont know if they will go to the 22nd.  I hope so but my gut sais no


What makes you guess no?  Coverage issues, or business issues?  It's not like they've never been open through April 20 something.  A few years back I skied there April 20, including the Slides.  'Course, the economy might have been a little better back then.....


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a gut feeling.  Nothing more than that.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am getting report of a foot of snow @ the summit.


----------

